# Pre-apprentice pay raise after interview?



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

See what happens on Monday. The apprenticeship program is the way to go but you should ok either way.

Charlie


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*No choice*

Yeah I guess I have no choice. I tried to clarify the situation, when I called back what was said verbatim was. "After your interview it was deemed that you qualify for a pay raise, and that pay raise is in no way connected to your application to the apprenticeship program."

I mean what could I have said that got me a pay raise as a helper?

The only things I can think of are I brought to light that I am a college graduate. Despite me putting this on my application everyone seemed to now know this. 

Also I had indicated I had previous experience with residential. Running Romex through open ceilings and pulling wire. 

The last thing I can think of is my foreman put in a good word for me, because I do a good job as a helper. 

Other than that I really can't determine what prompted this. I know I interviewed very well. I am working at a very low wage on what is referred to as "Market Recovery" so I welcome it, but it just freaks me out a little bit.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't worry about it, take the money especially if it's a low rate job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HellzBellz said:


> I feel like it is actually a bad thing in terms of my application for some reason. I don't want to go down the CW path I want to be a journeyman and go to school. I fear they are sending me down that path.


 

What are you Mr Negativity? You are in the union, you are working, you are getting a pay raise. As for CW....YOU HAVE A JOB many in the apprenticeship are sitting on their tushies.

PLUS CW or a VW, if you are worth a durn as a worker in 4 years you better be able to qualify for a license or you are in the wrong profession.


----------

